# Best Stomp Pad



## orangatang

They have it in clear and black, but if you want to get technical its charcoal. Nice big spikes. 
Amazon.com: Dakine Spike Stomp: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

It looks tacky but the Large Dakine Spikey pad work the best:

DAKINE Spike Stomp Pad Clear, One Size

Handles extreme amounts of snow buildup.


----------



## WasatchMan

^

+1 on those, beat me to it.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

You need an incredibly sharp razor, but I cut mine down to a 3x3 so it's not so freaking huge. A big sharp paper cutter (the cleaver style ones) might work, too.


----------



## Milo303

The airblaster air pill is a beefy stomp pad


----------



## Kahanquest

The best pads, I think, are going to be the Crab Grabs. They will be out in force. They are made with foam, and they have much more hold. Plastic stomp pads bother me, it never really feels like they hold my foot in place like I want, even though when anything is covered in snow it stays slick. I just read about them, but I'm going to be looking for one on my Bataleon Omni. Woop. Get it!


----------



## fattrav

I just use a couple of the little studs on my top sheet and have had no troubles with them. DAKINE Snowboard : Pyramid Studs

I was using a large pad with the foot scraper thing in the middle of it but found the scraper acted as a point for my boot to pivot on, which made it hard to change from heel/toe while dodging the fallen masses when getting off the lift. 

I've got the studs stuck about an inch in from the edge of my board and an inch and a half in from my binding so that I can really lock my foot in there. Seeing as there are 9 in a pack, you can do a couple of boards with one set as well.


----------



## Phunky

CheeseForSteeze said:


> It looks tacky but the Large Dakine Spikey pad work the best:
> 
> DAKINE Spike Stomp Pad Clear, One Size
> 
> Handles extreme amounts of snow buildup.


^^^This, their like 8 bucks


----------



## Snownad

Another vote for the Dakine


----------



## ThunderChunky

I vote Dakine too. But I've seen one that are just like those foot measure tools at shoe stores. It has two metal barriers near the end of each side of the board so your foot can't slide around. It is the one's that most pros use for one footers.


----------



## ChadH

*Dakine Modular Mat*

I love the Dakine Modular Mat. It comes in a 3 piece setup so you can place one for your toes, middle of your boot, and one for the heel. Works amazingly. I've never had one come off my board, and I've used them on 4 different boards. I like the clear ones; your topsheet graphics will show right thru. The first one I ever bought, the "Dakine" in the middle was more clear - you couldn't even see I had stomp pads on my board.

Dakine Modular Mat


----------



## xDOTY

ChadH said:


> I love the Dakine Modular Mat. It comes in a 3 piece setup so you can place one for your toes, middle of your boot, and one for the heel. Works amazingly. I've never had one come off my board, and I've used them on 4 different boards. I like the clear ones; your topsheet graphics will show right thru. The first one I ever bought, the "Dakine" in the middle was more clear - you couldn't even see I had stomp pads on my board.
> 
> Dakine Modular Mat


Just got one of these, hopefully it works.


----------



## Qball

people use stomp pads still?


----------



## dreampow

If you can ride OK don't bother messing up your top sheet. Just push your rear leg against the binding and you can skate just fine. Can even negotiate beginner slopes no problem like that. Improves your balance too.


----------



## Sick-Pow

don't spend money on a stomp pad, use skate grip tape. Just be sure to put it on well in advance so the glue drys and it will not come off in the cold.


----------



## VonZipper12

Looks like im going with the Dakine one, looks pretty gnarly especially since like 6 people suggested it. Thanks guys!


----------



## cjcameron11

I had the Dakine modular stomp pad and i felt it didnt do shit, the spikes just arent big enough to really grip. That Dakine pad with the huge spikes works well, my mate here cut them each into individual spikes and stuck them on in a random pattern and not only does it look better than a huge row of spikes but because they are clear you can barely notice them IMO. I have the burton spikes On Sale Burton Aluminum Stud Mat Silver 2012 Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment bt7alstsi12 and they work awesome aswell, and seeing as my board is grey and black you cant seem them on there either


----------



## threej21

another vote for the big spike Dakine one...i too cut down one row on each side, have a black one on my black kink and cant hardly see it, and have clear ones on two different white based top sheets and the graphics show right through and again, can hardly tell its there


----------



## c0r3y.af

+1 for the Dakine. Had one on my last board and it certainly did it's job and my boot gripped onto it quite well. I actually just purchased a second one in black.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

cjcameron11 said:


> I had the Dakine modular stomp pad and i felt it didnt do shit, the spikes just arent big enough to really grip. That Dakine pad with the huge spikes works well, my mate here cut them each into individual spikes and stuck them on in a random pattern and not only does it look better than a huge row of spikes but because they are clear you can barely notice them IMO. I have the burton spikes On Sale Burton Aluminum Stud Mat Silver 2012 Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment bt7alstsi12 and they work awesome aswell, and seeing as my board is grey and black you cant seem them on there either


Yea, that probably would be a good idea. I cut mine down to 3x3 from the 5x5, but I'm sure the individual spikes would do quite a bit. Just make sure there is enough surface area underneath to get good grip if you decide to do this. These spikes offer incredible traction with any boot.


----------



## zk0ot

Qball said:


> people use stomp pads still?


for real. stomp pads are pointless. just put your foot down. stop then put it in the binding.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

zk0ot said:


> for real. stomp pads are pointless. just put your foot down. stop then put it in the binding.


stomp pads help with people getting off the chairlift and getting to places when you are strapped in... its very useful when you first start to learn snowboarding


----------



## zk0ot

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> stomp pads help with people getting off the chairlift and getting to places when you are strapped in... its very useful when you first start to learn snowboarding


ohh............


----------



## c0r3y.af

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> stomp pads help with people getting off the chairlift and getting to places when you are strapped in... its very useful when you first start to learn snowboarding


This. It may not be as necessary to someone who knows what they're doing, but personally speaking, I've only been riding for about a season and a half and it helps when you're coming off of the chair and have trouble getting your balance or getting a grip.


----------



## Donutz

c0r3y.af said:


> This. It may not be as necessary to someone who knows what they're doing, but personally speaking, I've only been riding for about a season and a half and it helps when you're coming off of the chair and have trouble getting your balance or getting a grip.


This is exactly right. I couldn't survive without a stomp pad my first two seasons, but for my third season I put one on my new board, then took it off. It got in the way more than helped.

Once you have the feel for skating, you don't really need it.


----------



## kpd2003

Not really a huge fan of stomp pads but that is a different discussion...


However, I wouldn't mind throwing Stomp Design Online | ARTIST SERIES on my board for shits and giggles.


----------



## Trey T

The general idea of selecting a good stomp pad is to have a large area of adhesion. avoid getting multiple section stomp pad as they will peel fast.


----------



## EDMFLAVOR

Donutz said:


> This is exactly right. I couldn't survive without a stomp pad my first two seasons, but for my third season I put one on my new board, then took it off. It got in the way more than helped.
> 
> Once you have the feel for skating, you don't really need it.


Ya,, i took mine off after a learned how to ride, it was only handy when i rode a T bar and tried to do my bindings up haha. no i just push my boot against the side of my binding.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

zk0ot said:


> ohh............


Why? MY stomp pad always takes me to places...like..Places! You know?


----------

